# Budgie messy belly hair



## ComeWithMe (Aug 12, 2018)

Hello, my budgie's belly hair is messy and perhaps there is even missing fur.

This is my first budgie so i'm not sure if this is him moulting or it could be something else, if anyone could shed some light that would be great.

I attached photos where it can be seen on imgur, link:


http://imgur.com/USad57I


Please note that I haven't done anything to the budgie as I've recently gotten him (no clipped wings or anything) and I just started the taming process, he's only eating https://coditafericitashop.ro/3133-thickbox_default/padovan-natura-mix-hrana-pentru-perusi.jpg which is standard seeds + cereals, and also giving him spray millet. Every fruit i tried to give him or vegetable, he was not interested into by any means, I gave him opportunities to bathe but he didn't want that either so i'll probably try to spray him soon instead. 
He seems to be itchy, he's scratching his head against the bars and other parts, also, today i saw him trying to drag the long messy hair from his belly with his beak.

I've looked for feathers, but he's not dropping any. He's only dropping like very small puffs and not so many of them or often, i'm assuming these are from the belly as he doesn't seem to lack others.

Is this just a moulting or its something I should be concerned about and take him to the vet ?

Thank you very much! :lovie 1:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't believe there's anything wrong with his feathers. Was he like this when you got him? 
It looks like he's just got something on his feathers. When you saw him trying to 'drag the long hairs from his belly' that was him cleaning his feathers. 
Budgie have feathers, not hair or fur. 

Make sure that you are only giving your budgie food that is safe for him by looking up safe foods for budgies. Not all fruit and veg is mine to just give your budgie. 
Either way, budgie are very slow to try new things so you should keep offering them to your bird. 

Again with the bath you can offer it several times and one time he might try it. Not using or trying something once doesn't mean they never will. If you do mist your bird do it over him so the mist falls down onto him and don't spray directly at him.


----------



## ComeWithMe (Aug 12, 2018)

Hello @Therm, thank you for the prompt reply!

The hair was not messy like that in the beginning, no. 

I tried giving him peaches, apples, banana, carrot so far, he took a small bite off the banana once or twice only but i'll be persistent! 

He is trying to scratch himself on the cage bars alot everyday also, sometimes i'm afraid he's going to hurt himself because he does it in very weird position.

Thank you for the help and advice, very much appreciated <3


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

as he went over to the fruit, he might have got some sticky fruit juice on him. 

If you're concerned, it would be best to take him to the vets, for peace of mind.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It can take several weeks (or even months) for budgies to decide to try a new food.
Fruit is high in sugar content so vegetables are actually healthier for your budgies with fruits given only occasionally (once or twice a week)

Healthy Diet for your Budgies

Please take the time to read the Budgie Articles and the Stickies posted at the top of each section of the forum. 
Most basic questions have been answered there. 

You will find many different tips with regard to presenting vegetables and encouraging your budgies to try new foods in the Diet and Nutrition section of the forum.
The first vegetable which my budgies that had not been weaned to vegetables tried (and loved) was sweet corn kernels sprinkled with a teeny bit of garlic powder (NOT salt).

Budgies seem to love "spicy" tastes. 
They also adored fresh basil, cilantro, dill, chickweed, zucchini and red pepper. 

Diet and Nutrition - Talk Budgies Forums

Using Apple Cider Vinegar (with the mother)
as a natural pro-biotic is very beneficial to your budgies:

Apple Cider Vinegar

When I introduced pellets to my budgie, my Avian Vet recommended using Harrison's High Potency Mash and sprinkling it on the budgie's seed mix every day. This way, when the budgie hulls the seed it tastes the pellet mash and ingests bits of it as well. This helps the budgie identify the taste as a food source.

Many members seem to find the easiest pellets to use for introducing pellets to their budgies to be the CANARY sized Zupreem fruity pellets. Most budgies like the taste and the "Canary" sized pellets are tiny enough for them to easily eat them. Once they've become accustomed to the Fruity Pellets, introducing the smallest "natural" pellets is then an easy step.

Other than when I was using the Harrison's mash, I've never mixed my birds' pellets and seed together. My birds have three separate dishes each with a different brand/flavor of pellets available to them 24/7. Their seed is rationed to approximately 2 teaspoons of seed per budgie each day. I give them seed first thing in the morning right after putting clean newspapers on the bottom grate of the cages. I sprinkle their morning ration on the paper so they can forage for the seeds. I then do the same thing in the evenings (after replacing the soiled newspaper with clean) and again allow them to forage for their seed.

All of my birds have the option to eat the available pellets whenever they like throughout the day and they all enjoy them!

__________________
With a healthy diet, you should not need any vitamins or supplements other than Vitamin D3 which is used for birds who get limited direct sunlight.

Lady Gouldian Finch .com - Soluvite D

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Just as a point of reference, budgies have "feathers" not "fur" nor "hair". 

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice  

Be sure to also read through all the links provided above, as they'll help you to stay updated on the very best of budgie care practices!

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please do ask as we'd be more than happy to help. 

Cheers! :wave:


----------

